# español vos > os



## amerie

Hola foristas:

Cuál es la explicación para la pérdida de la v delante de _vos_? Alquien tiene alguna idea sobre el tema?


----------



## merquiades

Hola,
Os < Vos es un pronombre clítico inacentuado.  Como todas las palabras que empiezan con "v", la pronunciación siempre era  /β/, casi como "w" hasta finales del siglo XV. Por aquel entonces no era álofono de la /b/, un sonido más fuerte.
En cuanto a su posición normal dentro de una frase, los clíticos (me, te, nos, os....) no se hallaban al principio de una oración hasta épocas muy recientes.  Así que este clítico débil era la última sílaba de un grupo rítmico.

No vos digo....  Noβos
Dígovos...  Dígoβos
No vos dijimos...  Noβos
Dijimovos.... Dixímoβos
Decirvos...  Deθírβos
Diciéndovos... Diθjéndoβos
Que vos diga....  Kéβos

Por el ritmo de la frase, el aproximante labial /β/ se redujo y se perdió en posición intervocálica átona, en contacto con la vocal "o".  Cuando posteriormente se confunde la pronunciación de la "v" con la "b" y cambia la posición de los clíticos, la "v" de "vos" ya se había perdido.


----------



## Youngfun

En mi oído, /β/ siempre me ha parecido una consonante "muda". 

Es un pecado que en America Latina se ha perdido el clítico "os". Con "les" no entiende si es "a vosotros" o "a ellos".
Misma cosa por "vuestro".


----------



## amerie

Youngfun said:


> En mi oído, /β/ siempre me ha parecido una consonante "muda".
> 
> Es un pecado que en America Latina se ha perdido el clítico "os". Con "les" no entiende si es "a vosotros" o "a ellos".
> Misma cosa por "vuestro".



La /β/ es sonora, si lo compares con la consonante /p/ es más obvio. 

Para mí está muy bien lo de "les" en vez de "os" porque es más facil de aprender


----------



## Cenzontle

Pero merquiades, concedido que la /β/ de "vos" estaba en un entorno átono y (en la mayoría de los casos, dejando aparte ejemplos como "decirvos") intervocálico—
¿qué otros ejemplos análogos hay de pérdida de /β/ entre vocal y vocal átona?
La bilabial ha sido duradera en comparación con la /g/ velar o la /d/ dental.


----------



## Gavril

Cenzontle said:


> Pero merquiades, concedido que la /β/ de "vos" estaba en un entorno átono y (en la mayoría de los casos, dejando aparte ejemplos como "decirvos") intervocálico—
> ¿qué otros ejemplos análogos hay de pérdida de /β/ entre vocal y vocal átona?
> La bilabial ha sido duradera en comparación con la /g/ velar o la /d/ dental.



Tres de los ejemplos que ofreció Merquiades (_dijímovos, dijéndovos, _y _dígovos_) tienen acentuación antepenúltima, o sea, hay una sílaba entera que separa el sonido /β/ y la vocal acentuada. Supongo que el pronombre *vos *aparecía con bastante frecuencia en entornos parecidos (_díjovos, dícevos_, _decíavos, _et.c.), y quizás esto influyó en la pérdida del /β/.

Otra influencia posible sería la frecuencia del entorno _-ovo-_ (_dígovos, __ruégovos, _et.c.), con la misma vocal en ambas sílabas. Por ej., si no me equivoco, _*ruégo*(*v*)*os*_ "les/os ruego" era antes una frase bien corriente.


----------



## Youngfun

Cenzontle said:


> ¿qué otros ejemplos análogos hay de pérdida de /β/ entre vocal y vocal átona?


Puede ser _vuestra merced_ > _vusted_ > _usted_?


----------



## merquiades

Cenzontle said:


> Pero merquiades, concedido que la /β/ de "vos" estaba en un entorno átono y (en la mayoría de los casos, dejando aparte ejemplos como "decirvos") intervocálico—
> ¿qué otros ejemplos análogos hay de pérdida de /β/ entre vocal y vocal átona?
> La bilabial ha sido duradera en comparación con la /g/ velar o la /d/ dental.



La /β/ se pierde con mucha frecuencia... civitate > ciudad,  dubita > duda,  cubitus > codo,  rapidus > raudo,  teniva > tenía, queriva > quería.  
En cierta pronunciación dejada aún se oye esta tendencia:  mi ahuela < mi abuela, haía una vez < había una vez, ha huelto a casa < he vuelto a casa.

La aproximante bilabial débil puede caerse, pero tienes razón, hay más casos en los que se mantiene.  En este caso se perdió no solamente por tratarse de una /β/ sino también por ser "vos" una palabra de tan alta frecuencia, luego por su posición átona dentro de la frase y  por las razones del entorno de las que ha hablado Gavril.  Es cierto que  -/oβo/ > /oo/ es de lejos  lo más frecuente.




			
				Youngfun said:
			
		

> Puede ser vuestra merced > vusted > usted?


Tu ejemplo es interesante.  Las palabras de uso continuo como "vuestra merced" > usted pueden contraerse mucho más de lo esperado.  Me recuerda César Augusta > Zaragoza, quem sabe > quizá...


----------



## amerie

En cuanto a la confusión de /b/ y /β): se realizaban ambos como /β/ o ambos como /b/? Para mí sería más lógico que se neutralizaran en β (en el siglo XVI).
Esto es lo que se llama betacismo?


----------



## merquiades

amerie said:


> En cuanto a la confusión de /b/ y /β): se realizaban ambos como /β/ o ambos como /b/? Para mí sería más lógico que se neutralizaran en β (en el siglo XVI).
> Esto es lo que se llama betacismo?



Resumiendo rápido, no
1.  la "v" se pronuncia /β/ y la "b" se pronuncia /b/ hasta el siglo XIII
2.  la  "b" intervocálica se debilita y se convierte en /β/ en Castilla después del siglo XIII.  Ocurre la primera confusión:  lavo y labo se pronuncian igual /laβo/
3.  la  "v" inicial se pronuncia con cada vez más fuerza y termina convirtiéndose en /b/.  Ocurre la segunda confusión a partir del siglo XV:   vaca y baca se pronuncian igual /baka/
4.  A finales del siglo XV, /b/ y /β/ ya no son fonemas que se contrastan.  Son alofónos:  /b/ en posición inicial y /β/ en otras posiciones.   La ortografía ya no importa.
Para el siglo XVI  los dos sonidos ya se habían neutralizado y desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Cenzontle

Gracias, merquiades, por estos ejemplos:


> La /β/ se pierde con mucha frecuencia... civitate > ciudad,  dubita  > duda,  cubitus > codo,  rapidus > raudo,  teniva > tenía,  queriva > quería.


Supongo que estoy más propenso a dejarme convencer por el argumento a base de la *frecuencia* del pronombre
que por ninguna cantidad de palabras de desarrollo regular.
En _dubita > dubda > duda_ y en _cubitus > cobdo > codo_, la perdida de /b/ fue en un entorno final de sílaba, no intervocálico.
Y en _civitate > cibdad > ciudad _y en _rapidus > rabdo > raudo_, la /b/—también final de sílaba—todavía no ha acabado de perderse, ya que aún vive su reflejo en la /u/.
Pero en las terminaciones verbales (_tenía, quería_, etc.), sí, se perdió definitivamente la /b/ intervocálica.  Tal vez también por cuestión de frecuencia de uso.


----------



## amerie

merquiades said:


> Resumiendo rápido, no
> 1.  la "v" se pronuncia /β/ y la "b" se pronuncia /b/ hasta el siglo XIII
> 2.  la  "b" intervocálica se debilita y se convierte en /β/ en Castilla después del siglo XIII.  Ocurre la primera confusión:  lavo y labo se pronuncian igual /laβo/
> 3.  la  "v" inicial se pronuncia con cada vez más fuerza y termina convirtiéndose en /b/.  Ocurre la segunda confusión a partir del siglo XV:   vaca y baca se pronuncian igual /baka/
> 4.  A finales del siglo XV, /b/ y /β/ ya no son fonemas que se contrastan.  Son alofónos:  /b/ en posición inicial y /β/ en otras posiciones.   La ortografía ya no importa.
> Para el siglo XVI  los dos sonidos ya se habían neutralizado y desde hace mucho tiempo.



Uff es que en los libros lo explican mucho más complicado..
Gracias Merquiades


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

merquiades said:


> cubitus > codo,  rapidus > raudo



Por fin me explico el doblete _gomito_ (cambio b->m análogo a Jacobus->Jacomus - Giacomo, más raramente Jacopo y, bíblicamente, Giacobbe)¡ y _cubito_ en italiano, y acabo de conocer otra palabra en castellano. ¡Gracias!


----------



## merquiades

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Por fin me explico el doblete _gomito_ (cambio b->m análogo a Jacobus->Jacomus - Giacomo, más raramente Jacopo y, bíblicamente, Giacobbe)¡ y _cubito_ en italiano, y acabo de conocer otra palabra en castellano. ¡Gracias!



A mí también me has enseñado algo.  Nunca me había fijado en los cambios b > m.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Es que son muy raros los cambios b > m.


----------

